# removal of bees from hollow tree



## Sarge (Jun 26, 2006)

That would make it about a foot thick and 10 feet long. That should be movable by 2 or 3 guys. I would get a pickup and haul it home.
Once there, you can trap out or split the log and cut them out. No bigger than it is there shouldn't be much.


----------



## TX Ashurst (May 31, 2005)

I second that.

And a tree that is down, in a public park, with the currently popular "Killer Bees! Oh, my!" attitude won't be there for long. Not long enough to do a trap-out.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Rather than cutting down the tree, there is a trick that has
saved some experienced bee removers some time:

1) Figure out the extent of the hive with "test borings" using
a long drill bit of the sort used by telephone and cable TV
installers.

2) Using a hole saw, drill a hole about the same size as the hose
nozzle of a shop-vac hose. at the point furthest from the
entrance within the cavity.

3) Soak a thin cloth with some repellent, put it over the end
of the hose tube, attach with a rubber band, and blow the 
repellent into the cavity with the shop-vac hose plugged 
into the exhaust port of the shop vac. Be generous with
the repellent, and refresh it periodically.

4) Vacuum up bees as they emerge with a bee vac (which means
you have two vacs going at the same time here.

Lather, rinse repeat until queen is chased out. 
When the queen exits, it is game over. 
Grab her, cage her, and stick her in your collection box.
The bulk of the workers should follow the queen.

Leave the comb, maybe drop in some wax moth larvae you
collect by banging some brood combs hard enough that they
squirm to the surface. Then seal the holes with widow screen
and a staple gun, or let the "tree surgeon" do his thing.


----------

